# Gustavo Ayon?



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Anyone ever hear of this guy?




> Mexico's Gustavo Ayon has signed with the New Orleans Hornets for three years, two of them uninsured, and five million dollars, say several sources and its representative, Emilio Duran. "With the Hornets is confirmed, the deal is complete," Duran said by telephone.
> 
> The representative of Mexico said that only tune missing some details with the Spanish club Fuenlabrada, where he played Ayón team. "You have to define a clause in the contract for the output of 1.5 million dollars," said Duran. The Fuenlabrada did everything possible for the player to stay in Madrid Aztec, but Ayon wants to play in the NBA. "For him (Gustavo) has always been a dream to play in the NBA and represent your country," said Duran.


http://espndeportes.espn.go.com/new...story&campaign=rss&source=ESPNdeportesPortada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rl1a2Dx5mw&feature=fvsr


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Draftexpress tweets about Ayon.



> DraftExpress Jonathan Givony
> @
> 6-10. Plays his ass off. Smart. Rebounds. Tough. Finds ways to score. Teammate. Perfect rotation big. RT @ekw248 School me on Gustavo Ayon.
> 2 hours ago
> ...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ayon arrived in New Orleans today. 

http://ow.ly/i/of1U

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/hornets_sign_gustavo_ayon_2011_12_23.html




> Fuenlabrada (Madrid), Dec 21 (EFE) .- Mexico's Gustavo Ayon leaves Fuenlabrada Basketball discipline to play the next NBA season begins this Sunday with the New Orleans Hornets, as reported today in a press conference in presence of President of Basketball Fuenlabrada, Jose Quintana.
> 
> The player acknowledged that it is an opportunity that excites him and although he was willing to delay a few days leaving the club in Madrid, in the proximity of some important meetings and the difficulty of replacing at this time, pressure from New Orleans forced him to take without delay his departure to America.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/enebea/news/multimedia_1679604_el_mexicano_ayon_deja_el_fuenl_20111221.html

What I'd like to know is who Monty plans on starting at PG against the Suns. Jack has to serve a 1 game suspension so he'll be out. Will Squeaky have to assume the starting role that night?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ayon has now received his U.S. work visa so he's allowed to at least practice now. Monty says he'll bring him along slow.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2011/12/new_orleans_hornets_forward_gu.html


----------

